# Fursonas with "special" abilities



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey all. I just created my first Fursona (a wolf who can change the colour of his coat) and I wondered, how many of you have Fursonas with magical abilities, besides the obvious talking, wearing human clothes and walking like a human? Is giving magical powers to Fursonas quite common or am I just weird in that way?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2012)

It's kinda common especially amongst those who RP, such as "change gender at will."

But I don't do that. I like to keep my characters fairly "normal" people.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 24, 2012)

My 'sona can magically transform ethanol to acetaldehyde in his liver.


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It's kinda common especially amongst those who RP, such as "change gender at will."
> 
> But I don't do that. I like to keep my characters fairly "normal" people.



I kinda figured it would be, changing gender at will seems a bit odd though unless your Fursona happens to be Nemo.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 24, 2012)

My character can add thousands of dollars to his bank account in an instant; the drawback being that he can only do that by calling his uncle.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 24, 2012)

My fursona used to be an amazing shot with a handgun, until he got turned into a dragon anthro. Claws make it difficult to hold guns...

Also, he can jump. :V


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 24, 2012)

The only ability my sona has is to change into a feral cat. They usually never do that though.


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha, thanks guys. I guess I'll have to accept that I'm in a minority on this one.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a demonic voice that tells me to kill people. :3


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 25, 2012)

My character can use much magic...because the setting he's in is a fantasy rpg world *coughhomebrewd&dcough*. My character is a wizard/fighter.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> My character can use much magic...because the setting he's in is a fantasy rpg world *coughhomebrewd&dcough*. My character is a wizard/fighter.



Spellsword. :V
Or Battlemage. Pick one.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

My person is made of gears. So he cogs allot. does not sleep and immune to anal rape.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It's kinda common especially amongst those who RP, such as "change gender at will."
> 
> But I don't do that. I like to keep my characters fairly "normal" people.



Same here. All mine does is what I do. Draw shit smut and rape Gradius. I ain't even mad. :<


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 25, 2012)

My 'sona transforms at will between anthro feline and anthro phoenix forms.  Rarely, her feline form can have wings, most often hovering detached, but wings are pretty useless except in phoenix form.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 25, 2012)

My fursona can make uncomfortable, itchy garments.
(He's a sheep, and not a kind that makes quality wool.)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 25, 2012)

raz has bioluminescence- she glows, beware it messes with your eyes. TAKE THAT SUPER NIGHT VISION THINGIES


----------



## badlands (Jun 25, 2012)

just insanely fast reactions, though im not sure if that counts as it's fairly common in the animal kingdom


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 25, 2012)

It's not unusual, it's pretty commonplace. 

A few of mine do, one of 'em glows in the dark if that counts.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 25, 2012)

She has the special ability to make people mad on the internet.


----------



## Ley (Jun 25, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> She has the special ability to make people mad on the internet.


you, I like you.

Uh. She has the ability to distract people and make them d'aww really really hard, I dunno.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 25, 2012)

We are the worst super hero team ever.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

I can do uh Gear based things. Also made of metal so thats a power. I guess. Perfect sense of timing?


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 25, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> We are the worst super hero team ever.



Who's "we"?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 25, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> She has the special ability to make people mad on the internet.




i can one up you, i make people mad face to face without even using my mouth words


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It's kinda common especially amongst those who RP, such as "change gender at will."



That sounds painful.


----------



## Namba (Jun 25, 2012)

Mine has no special abilities at all. It's just kinda there, existing... Yes, the gift of existentialism.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 25, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Who's "we"?



The League of Extraordinary Furfags?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> The League of Extraordinary Furfags?



Are they really so "extraordinary" if half of the fandom's characters are attention-whoring special snowflakes?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 25, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Are they really so "extraordinary" if half of the fandom's characters are attention-whoring special snowflakes?



Well if everyone's a special snoflake except them, then wouldn't they be outside of the norm?


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 28, 2012)

My fursona is a sorcerer.  So, powerful magic.  Which, oddly enough, isn't all that useful in a modern setting.  Like, what good is a cone of cold spell if you work in an office?

Suffice to say, my character was designed in a fantasy setting, but there are times when shi isn't IN fantasy, which makes things weird.  

However, I like the idea of a magic fursona.  It gives hir a very fluid identity, with, to an extent, an appearance that changes with hir mood.  It's... complicated.  I attempted to explain it on my FA page.  But, suffice to say, magic makes things more fun.  I always enjoyed being a caster in the games I played, so I decided to incorporate that into my fursona, as a fursona is, to me, an idealized version of yourself.  It's what you want to be.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 6, 2012)

As far as I know, it's pretty common, yes.

My fursona, Eric, is a Transmorph, meaning (in me and Blade/Marijke's _Roses and Razorblades_ universe) that he can shape-shift into an anthropomorphic (humanoid, in other words) version of pretty much any animal (or PokÃ©mon) he comes into direct contact with (save humans, as he was actually human to begin with). With other morphs (Animorphs (general furry characters) and PokÃ©morphs), he can shape-shift into an anthropomorphic version of their non-human half.

He can also assumes the abilities of the PokÃ©mon he transforms into, but must learn to use the abilities first. He's most adept at electric PokÃ©mon abilities, as his first and most used non-human form is that of a Luxray, which is an electric PokÃ©mon and also the form I'm most going to use for furry art related to him.

In the RR universe we try to keep abilities more sci-fi than magical, though (PokÃ©mon, in the RR universe, came to Earth via a wormhole connected to the imaginary PokÃ©mon universe).


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine has the ability to eat like a garbage can without gaining weight :I


----------



## foxfur4068 (Jul 6, 2012)

or hexblade swordmage as well


----------

